# Jay Z ... Love him or hate him?



## pylon89 (Jan 7, 2011)

So me and my friend have been having this arguement about whether Jay Z is actually any good. I'm not talking about the Jay Z today, I'm talking about 15 years ago when he first brought his album out Reasonable Doubt

I said his lyricim was one of the best on the east coast at the time but my friend disagrees. He says his lyrics are poor and they don't make any sense which I disagree with. I know he's a pile of shit now and he's a total sell out but back in the day he was actually quite good

What are your thoughts on this??


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fuck jayz now and before....... he always sucked, although he did have a good decent but nothing as nearly as good as nas was back in the days....... don't get me wrong and start thinking that I like nas cause its not even close to that, I could care less for both. But in my personnal opinion jayz was and still is overrated...

But remember as long as you like him its all good bro..... there's always people that will agree and disagree with you, so all that matters is that you like him bro


----------



## ghb (Jan 7, 2011)

most people would agree that reasonable doubt is in the top 10 albums in the genre, ilmatic was better though


----------



## KindOfBlue (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't have a big rap or hip-hop background, in fact those genres are some of the least frequent genres that I listen to. I only listen to "good" hip-hop and rap.

That being said, Jay-Z is fucking incredible. His beats, his rhymes, and his flow. I saw Jay-Z live at Bonnaroo 2010, and let me tell you, he brought down the fucking house. He played with a full backing band (something artists in this genre seldom do anymore), and I was really impressed. If someone who didn't like him was at that performance, they would have left with a big fucking grin on their face.


----------



## djruiner (Jan 7, 2011)

i cant stand most if not all rap/hip hop....but as it comes to this guy..i hope he gets raped in the ear by a homeless man with aids as he is beaten in the head with a tire iron after being disemboweled with a wooden cooking spoon.


----------



## eastman69er (Jan 7, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i cant stand most if not all rap/hip hop....but as it comes to this guy..i hope he gets raped in the ear by a homeless man with aids as he is beaten in the head with a tire iron after being disemboweled with a wooden cooking spoon.


hahahahaha,made me lol.

peace
eastman


----------



## j456 (Jan 7, 2011)

Roca wear jeans suck and are way to long and wide at the bottom. as far as music king hov copy, LAME


----------



## brownbearclan (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't really care either way, he's not one of my favs and there's probably only 2-3 tracks I like by him. ::shrug::


----------



## hellohappinesss (Jan 7, 2011)

I ball for real, y'all homiez is Sam Bouie
And with the third pick - I made the earth sick
M.J., hem Jay, fade away perfect
I rhyme sicker than every rhyme spitter
Every crime homie that rhyme or touch a mic because my mind's quicker

Hola Hovito

Hovs the best rapper alive...


----------



## ...... (Jan 8, 2011)

I think hes one of the rappers that still hasn't fell off.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 8, 2011)

Guessing half of RIU don't like Jaz Z either haha

He's not in my top 5 but I still think hes quite talented


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 8, 2011)

his flo is whatever and i feel you on his stage presence he obviously knows how to work a crowd, but thats a skill thats learned quite easily through studying public speaking and getting a beat up that will hit activate the theta brainstate making you more induced to brainwashing and or the power of suggestion.


anyways while were on jay z, what about him and that illuminati connection...
ne thoughts on this?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 8, 2011)

im really a jay z hater.. i don't like his flo at all.. i've tried to sit down and listen to him, but just can't get past his delivery and his style.. not my cup of tea, at all..


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> im really a jay z hater.. i don't like his flo at all.. i've tried to sit down and listen to him, but just can't get past his delivery and his style.. not my cup of tea, at all..


 id choose aesop over him anyday


----------



## nash420 (Jan 8, 2011)

i don't care what anyone says i love the dude. Don't hate on the man for building his empire


----------



## OutDaCloset (Jan 8, 2011)

Jay-Z's "Black Album".... Listen to it all the way through, then re-evaluate his lyrical talent.


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 9, 2011)

ReaxBeats said:


> his flo is whatever and i feel you on his stage presence he obviously knows how to work a crowd, but thats a skill thats learned quite easily through studying public speaking and getting a beat up that will hit activate the theta brainstate making you more induced to brainwashing and or the power of suggestion.
> 
> 
> anyways while were on jay z, what about him and that illuminati connection...
> ne thoughts on this?


Yeah I heard something about this

If I remember correctly it was something to do with Biggies murder so Jay Z could become the 'King of NY'


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 9, 2011)

pylon89 said:


> Yeah I heard something about this
> 
> If I remember correctly it was something to do with Biggies murder so Jay Z could become the 'King of NY'


 hmm never read that deep into it but you can see a lot of illuminati signals in his music which in turn makes him a pawn of the illuminati like gaga so in my book hes bunk


----------



## El420 (Jan 9, 2011)

Jigga gets Killed.
[video=youtube;inyoiKjVe0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inyoiKjVe0I[/video]


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely agree that Nas blows Jay Z


----------



## Banditt (Jan 10, 2011)

Not a big gay-z fan here either. Never really liked him from the beginning. He has had a few catchy tracks but I stop liking them as quickly as I start liking them.


----------



## ...... (Jan 10, 2011)

pylon89 said:


> Definitely agree that Nas blows Jay Z


Back then yea but now Nas couldn't fuck with Jay-Z.
I like jay as a rapper but I think hes a piece of shit how he did sigel and the rest of state property.


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

Jay z isa pussy white cunt


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jan 10, 2011)

Banditt said:


> Not a big gay-z fan here either. Never really liked him from the beginning. He has had a few catchy tracks but I stop liking them as quickly as I start liking them.


Gay z pussy


----------



## pylon89 (Jan 11, 2011)

...... said:


> Back then yea but now Nas couldn't fuck with Jay-Z.
> I like jay as a rapper but I think hes a piece of shit how he did sigel and the rest of state property.


Yeah I mean back when Illmatic came out, I don't think Nas has ever brought a bad album out but Jay Z is more popular these days

Nas has a new album with Damian Marley brought out last year that I'm not to fussed on actually, Jay Z definitely rains the top of the NY music world at the minute though


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

jay z cant possibly be known as the crown holder for ny's hip hop movement, that would be rediculous as real hip hop originated there.

he is bubblegum smackjawing his way through this shit with pointless music


----------



## ghb (Jan 11, 2011)

what about p diddy's new song, don't know what it goes like or what its called but i remember laughing at it on the radio this morning. rap music is officially dead, even if someone came out with ready to die next week i just don't feel it can move forward anymore.


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 11, 2011)

Hip hop died when record labels started getting a hold of the game.
underground is where its at.

anything on the radio is gonna suck,
thats just how it works.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 13, 2011)

Jay -z is a business man not a rapper. he should stick to the office and out of the booth. 
but thats just my oppinion.


----------



## metalp (Jan 14, 2011)

He's alright - definitely has some good songs that you can't deny.

Dirt off my shoulder being one of them. Fking love that song.

Most of his stuff is pretty garbage though.


----------



## JonnnyPColeman (Jan 14, 2011)

one of the best RA's of all time. If you disagree....your wrong. Sorry.


----------

